# TivoRemote on Android



## liquid8 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have released a Tivo Remote for Android in the market. It costs $.99, and works for Series3, HD, and HD XL over wifi using the Network Remote Control setting.

Thanks to all those that found the information on how to do this, and provided sample code.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Just curious: Have you released the source for your project? 

Brad


----------



## christlab (Jun 15, 2006)

Android App Review:

Easy of use 8
Setup 8
Price 8
Gui 1



This app is basically a remote! DONT EVEN THINK!!! its like the iPad app! NOT EVEN CLOSE!!!!! This app is a remote and remote only !!! Typing on my Galaxy Tablet is horible!!! I would not spend a dollar again on this app because there is no point in having a remote again! 

If you could work on a app like the iPad! WOW!!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It was never advertised as anything but a remote. It predates the iPad app (and indeed, the iPad) by over a year. It also predates Android tablets -- it's targetted at the original Android devices, phones. On phones, there's hardly room for anything beyond a remote.

Legitimate criticisms of this app would include the facts that it hasn't been updated to recognize the Premiere, and that it doesn't use the new APIs for direct text input (it only does it Ouija-style). That it's not something it was never designed to be is not legitimate criticism.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It works on my Premire. I don't really use it that much.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It works with a Premiere, but it doesn't _recognize_ it -- you have to enter the address manually.


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

WHY doesn't Tivo produce a free Tivo app for Android -- if Comcast and other providers can provide Android apps for their DVRs, then I fully expect Tivo to do the same. IF I did not have lifetime service for both of my Tivos, I would migrate to Comcast DVR's or probably move to DVR's and service from DishTV.

MikeSp


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

MikeSp said:


> WHY doesn't Tivo produce a free Tivo app for Android -- if Comcast and other providers can provide Android apps for their DVRs, then I fully expect Tivo to do the same. IF I did not have lifetime service for both of my Tivos, I would migrate to Comcast DVR's or probably move to DVR's and service from DishTV.
> 
> MikeSp


Now wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## vames (Oct 13, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> It works with a Premiere, but it doesn't _recognize_ it -- you have to enter the address manually.


Could you elaborate on this just a tad for me? Do you need to enter the IP manually every time you launch the app? Or just the first time, and it remembers it on subsequent launches? (I have a Premiere and am considering buying this, but if I have to enter the IP every time I want to use it, that would be...annoying.) Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just the first time. Of course, unless you set the TiVo up with a static IP, its IP could change...


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I just found this a couple of days ago and have it installed on a Nook Color running Froyo off a dual boot SD card. I actually like. Who knew one could use an Ereader to change channels on a Tivo?


----------



## vames (Oct 13, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Just the first time. Of course, unless you set the TiVo up with a static IP, its IP could change...


I forgot to follow up, but I just thought I'd say that I bought this right after I saw your post, and I've easily gotten my $1 worth out of it. Thanks for the timely and accurate information. Great product, does exactly what it says.


----------

